# fungus on scorpion claws



## SRirish (Dec 19, 2007)

Hey guys i have an emperor scorpion that has a white fungus growing on its claws.

How do i get rid of the fungus?

any info is gratly appretiated.


----------



## Aztek (Dec 19, 2007)

You chop it off.

You're in luck, someone had a similar problem and everything is talked about it step by step.

Hold on and let me get the link.


----------



## InfestedGoat (Dec 19, 2007)

i just read a thread about a fungus causing a scorpions claw to rot off and then he had to amputate it. Get some invert friendly antibotic cream and get that stuff off fast. Could really damage your emp. I dont know the name of the brand of cream. Lemme go try and find out.


----------



## Aztek (Dec 19, 2007)

Well, someone else with more experience might know what to do if it's a mild case.


----------



## InfestedGoat (Dec 19, 2007)

Here's the thread of the story.
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=111634

The cream was called Anamax.
Good luck, get that stuff off fast before you have to amputate, if you do, read that thread carefully. Good luck man.


----------



## Crono (Dec 19, 2007)

Try wiping the "white fungus" off with a wet cotton swap, and if it doesn't go away give a better description of it.

"White fungus"  is very vague and not very useful for diagnosis, for all we know it could be the scorpions own excrement, which would be an awful reason for D.I.Y. surgery. Scorpion excrement is white, and I can see several scenarios where it could easily get onto a claw. 

Before you cut off anything, please be sure that it actually a fungus of some type.


----------



## RoachGirlRen (Dec 19, 2007)

^ Agreed!
Woah guys. I'm glad people are using that thread, but I was hoping it would only be for cases that warrant amputation! *Amputation should be a last resort*, and an anti-bacterial ointment Anamax was being used for the INFECTION in the claw, not the fungus. I got the fungus under control first by removing the fuzz manually using a q-tip dampened with betadine, putting the scorpion in a completely dry environment with a water bowl, and applying an internal anti-fungal (so that it would presumably be safe if ingested - which it proved to be). The anti-fungal I used was actually for uh... ladies' use. But it worked wonders. Unfortunately, the claw wound was too infected bacterially and went necrotic, so it did have to be amputated. So, check for injuries beneath the fungus and if they are there, consider an anti-biotic ointment.
Again, I can not stress enough - if the tissue is healthy, please do not amputate. It is very risky with a high chance of mortality. I removed my emp's claw as an only chance to save his life when his tissue was clearly rotting - black, malodorous, etc. There is still a good chance that the procedure could result in his demise.


----------



## InfestedGoat (Dec 19, 2007)

RoachGirlRen said:


> ^ Agreed!
> Woah guys. I'm glad people are using that thread, but I was hoping it would only be for cases that warrant amputation! *Amputation should be a last resort*, and an anti-bacterial ointment Anamax was being used for the INFECTION in the claw, not the fungus. I got the fungus under control first by removing the fuzz manually using a q-tip dampened with betadine, putting the scorpion in a completely dry environment with a water bowl, and applying an internal anti-fungal (so that it would presumably be safe if ingested - which it proved to be). The anti-fungal I used was actually for uh... ladies' use. But it worked wonders. Unfortunately, the claw wound was too infected bacterially and went necrotic, so it did have to be amputated. So, check for injuries beneath the fungus and if they are there, consider an anti-biotic ointment.


Oh right, i must have read it wrong. i was hoping you would post here. And nice use of feminine hygene :}


----------



## Xaranx (Dec 19, 2007)

Amputation is a last resort, and anyone who suggests that first should be ashamed of themselves.  

As for the fungus, what have you tried?  Anything?  Get a qtip and some water and go to town.


----------



## SRirish (Dec 20, 2007)

ive used a q-tip to clean the fungus or excrament off

im thinking that its poo but i will keep a close eye on it and see what happens

thanks for all your help/suggestions


----------

